# Modified MM stem



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Modified MM stem 218[/ATTACH]

Tired of the poor design of the MM factory "bent" almost crimped design I decided to rework my stem, free upgrade! Soft flame lighter, careful heating of plastic and a gentle touch gave me this. I straightened the factory bend, squeezed the bit so it was narrower but thicker opening the passage to allow for better flow and much easier cleaning. I can now use a pipe cleaner all the way through, what a novel idea! And I added back a custom arch which hangs nicely from my jaw. Hope you guys like it, I sure do!


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant. How careful did you have to be? Easier or harder than you anticipated going in to it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

_Very_ nice work!


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

I gave it a go at 4am before I went to sleep and it went very smoothly. Took 30 seconds to do the initial bend and then I gave the rest of it a more even smoke finish and gradually shaped it a bit more to my liking. It passes even a mangled bent pipe cleaner with ease now.

I found that by heating it quickly (a few seconds with a bic, not enough to mold it), you can use a microfiber cloth to buff it quickly to a high gloss.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

YoungCurmudgeon said:


>


Beautiful work, Scott! When James Taylor was in the pokey he wrote twelve pretty good songs, then never wrote another decent tune after getting out. When are you up for parole? If they keep you in the slammer a little longer, I'll bet you'll become a master pipe maker! :tu


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Beautiful work, Scott! When James Taylor was in the pokey he wrote twelve pretty good songs, then never wrote another decent tune after getting out. When are you up for parole? If they keep you in the slammer a little longer, I'll bet you'll become a master pipe maker! :tu


Are you kidding me? I am married I will never get out alive!

As to how careful you have to be, this is how it goes, less flame quickly moving around so it heats evenly and try a little pressure. If you can't bend it apply a lil more heat and try again. The problem with the plastic is that if you over heat it, it will bend in a way you won't want it to like collapsing the channel inside, or sagging out. You can allways add more heat. Hell its $0.50 too buy a new one so if your really concerned about it, order a couple straight ones from the factory and then bend to your favorite shapes. Or but make sure you do this with it in the pipe so it Dosent lose its tenon shape. I plan to order some more to make some diferent shapes. Good lick and happy modification! And welcome to the Hot Rod MMpipe club! It's Modified!!!


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Today i decided to get a little extreme on my modification and sherlock or as I like to call it Hillbilly Chin hanger it!

























You can see how open the bit is. Functional not perty!


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice idea...but good god man, what have you been lighting that thing with? A tiger torch?

:shocked:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Actually at first I was using my Xikar Stratosphere Torch because it was all I had till I picked up a vintage 1960's extreamly rare playboy pipe lighter. All my cobs seem to scorch the top edges anyways pipe lighter, match or otherwise... Ehh its just more character. I'm smokin the Damn thing not tryin to resell it! Tool.... It's a Tool!


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah some scorch worse than others. I was just giving you a hard time...but I did figure there was some torch action going on.

:wink:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChakaRaka said:


> Yeah some scorch worse than others. I was just giving you a hard time...but I did figure there was some torch action going on.
> 
> :wink:


That looks like it might be a second, too, with the chunk missing out of the side. Even if it isn't, some of them aren't coated as much with the "meerschaum" paste as others, which makes them scorch a little worse. :spy: But that does look suspicious, doesn't it Mike. :lol:


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

freestoke said:


> That looks like it might be a second, too, with the chunk missing out of the side. Even if it isn't, some of them aren't coated as much with the "meerschaum" paste as others, which makes them scorch a little worse. :spy: But that does look suspicious, doesn't it Mike. :lol:


Could be worse. At least his doesn't look like it was "broken in" by a Beagle, like my Great Dane...

ound:


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Actually its a first, it started flaking off like that. It ok, just more hilbilly character


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Actually at first I was using my Xikar Stratosphere Torch because it was all I had till I picked up a vintage 1960's extreamly rare playboy pipe lighter. All my cobs seem to scorch the top edges anyways pipe lighter, match or otherwise... Ehh its just more character. I'm smokin the Damn thing not tryin to resell it! Tool.... It's a Tool!


Insecurities aside, brilliant. (I burn the tops of mine slowly over time too. Dunno what these guys are talking about... Sound like those fellas who work so hard at protecting their good pipes they forget to enjoy themselves. Hehe. I don't name call enough on here. But henceforth I'm coining the term "Pipe Pharisee" for the folks who get all the details right but forget the heart of smoking). You can do whatever the hell you want to your pipe bowl. Ha!


----------

